# Derealization - all symptoms at one place + "dolly zoom"



## el_kapitano (Aug 21, 2010)

I was thinking... do we exactly know what is going on? Can we actualy put finger on our symptoms? After 8 months of this awful condition I am finaly able to describe all 3 (actualy 4) symptoms of my derealization. It is probably easier to deal with enemy when you know him... I guess.

Symptoms:

1, Let's start with "dolly zoom" that is actualy vertigo, but it ISN'T vertigo. It's like dizziness, yet it isn't, but I have a feeling like surrounding is moving, yet it is not moving. I feel like I will fall on the ground. It pushes me forward, sometimes on the side. I finaly found the best description for it. It is almost like dolly zoom:




In reality, it is like there is something moving, but it isn't moving. I feel almost same like watching dolly zoom. Sometimes it is very intense like something is moving in my head.

2. Disconnection from surroundings. It's ugly symptom. Hard to describe it. Like I'm not where I should be. Like there is invisible wall between me and outside world.

3. Change of perception. Sometimes I feel like I don't know where I am. I feel like I was feeling back then when I was kid, or I just simply can't recognise familiar place on emotional level. It's awful.

4. Automatic FEAR. The only thing that can be controlled sometimes. Fear in my arms and my legs. Tension! It's awful.

This are my 4 the most common 24/7 symptoms.


----------



## rob35235 (Feb 21, 2009)

I get that Dolly Zoom thing as well. As well as on and off vertigo issues.


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

The dolly zoom is always nasty. Makes me feel nauseous after a while.

My arms often feel like I've got ants rather than blood flowing through my veins. When it 's not that they buzz electrically. Anxiety is fun.








DP just tends to make my arms feel distant and alien.


----------



## razer777 (Jun 28, 2010)

The couple times when I had anxiety attacks at the start of my DP I would get the dolly zoom effect really bad, everything in the environment looked ugly and unfamiliar and I felt like I was going to puke. Thank god that hasn't happened for months.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

el_kapitano said:


> 2. Disconnection from surroundings. It's ugly symptom. Hard to describe it. Like I'm not where I should be. Like there is invisible wall between me and outside world.
> 
> 3. Change of perception. Sometimes I feel like I don't know where I am. I feel like I was feeling back then when I was kid, or I just simply can't recognise familiar place on emotional level. It's awful.


Definitely relate to both of these, especially #2


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

#1 I have experienced this when staring at a distant object. It is almost like an automatic zoom - but everything remains in the visual field, just perception zooms. Real weird.

#2 A wall or delay between what is seen and what is perceived.

#3 Just occasionally. Suddenly not knowing familiar places (even own home) - almost like an absence-seizure. Viewing or doing things the way I did years ago. A couple times over the course of a day it was like traveling back in time a few years at a time.

#4 Not sure if the same. But developed an abstract, unreal anxiety. Like phantom limb pain. This was resolved with Gabapentin.

In my case, most of these are from a mild brain injury.


----------

